

A responsive image slider/carousel in AngularJS and CSS - andyshora
http://andyshora.com/wallop-slider-angularjs-css.html

======
rememberlenny
[http://shouldiuseacarousel.com/](http://shouldiuseacarousel.com/)

~~~
pcurve
Thanks for this actually. I'm trying to talk people out of using this, but
it's a touchy subject rife with politics. Hard statistics is useful.

